# Revised Church Order Commentary - Digital?



## PaulCLawton (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello all, is anyone aware of a digital version or edition of _The_ _Revised Church Order Commentary_ by Van Dellen and Monsma? I found a link to a PDF of the original (1914) here, but am looking for the revised.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 31, 2018)

Maybe you're aware, but this is a case where I believe the original is more useful, especially for churches that more closely follow the Church Order of Dort. As I understand it, The Revised Church Order Commentary is based on the CRCNA "Revised Church Order" which moved further away from Dort.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Oct 31, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> Maybe you're aware, but this is a case where I believe the original is more useful, especially for churches that more closely follow the Church Order of Dort. As I understand it, The Revised Church Order Commentary is based on the CRCNA "Revised Church Order" which moved further away from Dort.



That is _not_ something of which I was aware, good tip Dr. Bredenhof, thank you.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 1, 2018)

Now I'm confused. 1914 sounds too early for the original. Could that be an error? I think maybe they actually published it in 1941, and then revised it in the 1960s.

I don't think a digital version exists. I recall looking for one in the past. Side note: I also wish I had scarfed up the hardback copy my dad used to keep in his basement. He recently tossed it out along with some other old books, despite the fact it was given to him by the co-author, Martin Monsma, himself.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 1, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Now I'm confused. 1914 sounds too early for the original. Could that be an error? I think maybe they actually published it in 1941, and then revised it in the 1960s.



Yes, 1914 was a typo. It was first published in 1941.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Nov 1, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Now I'm confused. 1914 sounds too early for the original. Could that be an error? I think maybe they actually published it in 1941, and then revised it in the 1960s.
> 
> I don't think a digital version exists. I recall looking for one in the past. Side note: I also wish I had scarfed up the hardback copy my dad used to keep in his basement. He recently tossed it out along with some other old books, despite the fact it was given to him by the co-author, Martin Monsma, himself.



Hey Jack, check the link I provided in my original post; PDF, JPEG and EPUB.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 1, 2018)

PaulCLawton said:


> Hey Jack, check the link I provided in my original post; PDF, JPEG and EPUB.



I was thinking, like you, of the revised. But thanks.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Nov 1, 2018)

Jack K said:


> I was thinking, like you, of the revised. But thanks.


Right, should have known you could click a link...


----------

